# ?

## rust

xl.kyivstar.net/
gipernet.umc.ua
  ... ? 
5   .... ....

----------


## V00D00People

> xl.kyivstar.net/
> gipernet.umc.ua
>   ... ? 
> 5   .... ....

        100   25  ,   5-7     ...

----------


## rust

,   ,

----------


## admin

ó-  .

----------


## rust

...     ...  ...   ....
     14400

----------

,     .

----------

L  ,        .     70-100 ,    10-15  .    ,  ,  15-50 /.  ,     .    -     ,      3-4 .

----------


## konstantinvoskr

Utel 
  ( 256/),     ,   -   .(     ,      )

----------


## amanuma

UTEL

----------

> UTEL

    ,      .

----------


## amanuma

.

----------

*amanuma*,      -  .    umts only.

----------


## SIM-SIM

http://www.utel.ua/    3     3G  )))    3 ))      10  ))         3     EDGE        ))      20      20        20 ))                ,           30     60 .....

----------


## rust

. ,  ....

----------

